# Why are these fish so different?



## bsnowtaylor (Dec 19, 2012)

I caught these fish at rockport, and they are all rainbows, but I was wondering if anyone could tell me why one has such different coloring than the other two?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Maybe one's from Africa?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

It appears the larger and darker one is a male. The other two smaller ones are probably younger females.

Strain, time of year, age, sex, diet, spawn, as well as other factors will all affect "coloring".


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I can tell you the two on top will be tastey, the one on bottom... not so much.


-DallanC


----------



## cwnhtr (Nov 29, 2012)

Did you fish on some ice at Rockport?


----------



## bsnowtaylor (Dec 19, 2012)

I did fish on some ice. However, it was last season.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I can tell you the two on top will be tastey, the one on bottom... not so much.
> 
> -DallanC


just curious your opinion why?

Just like in any other animal in the animal kingdom, each individual has it's own unique characteristics. Like other's mentioned, numerous factors play into those individual characteristics.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

PBH said:


> just curious your opinion why?
> 
> Just like in any other animal in the animal kingdom, each individual has it's own unique characteristics. Like other's mentioned, numerous factors play into those individual characteristics.


Caught a ton like that over the years... they were all worse tasting than the brighter fish. Not sure why really... just that they were, and a few were down right nasty! The worst rainbow I ever tasted was out of deer creek and was a dark maroon like that. My wife always wants to throw them back when we get a dark colored one netted. /shrug

-DallanC


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

It has been my experience that when a male Rainbow is colored up like that, and they have developed milt, that they are worthless as table fare. I wouldn't eat a Kokanee Salmon that was in spawning condition, and I won't eat a male Rainbow Trout either. Female Rainbows aren't much better, but for some reason they don't taste as bad. They just don't seem to have as much meat on their bones when they are ready to spawn.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Dallan, Fshrmn -- thanks for the responses. I won't attempt to say that either of you are right or wrong. We all have different opinions, especially when it comes to taste.

This actually made me think about Chum Salmon. I think they are the most under-rated of all salmon. They are fantastic fighting fish, and contrary to most opinions, I find them to be fantastic table fare. Here are a couple pics of a chum, just starting to color up, and the beautiful fillets coming from her:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I love love love chum salmon. IMO, better than coho. I like'em brighter though if possible 


-DallanC


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

bsnowtaylor said:


> I caught these fish at rockport, and they are all rainbows, but I was wondering if anyone could tell me why one has such different coloring than the other two?


I'm not sure anyone answered your question. Assuming that all the fish came from the same water, it is very likely that the colorful one was going through its spawn at the time or was getting close. The DWR uses some strains that spawn in late fall. I've caught a bunch of these, especially at Deer Creek, through the ice and often the males will be jizzing all over you when you unhook them and will be extremely dark.

Yes, it is true that the spawning fish usually do have an inferior flesh compared to non spawners, and I usually try to avoid harvesting these if I want a few for the grill. Exceptions may occur however.


----------

